# oil & smoke from muffler



## goodall1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello all. Just discovered this site today, & I'm hoping you can help me out...

Last month, my wife mowed the lawn w/ my 6hp B&S Craftsman pusher. It was a tad long and wet, so she was working it. The next time I used it, oil was coming from the exhaust & smoking badly. I took the head off, looking for something obvious, cleaned the oil out, & of course it still smoked. What exactly failed on this motor? Valve guide seals? Rings? And more importantly, how can I fix it on the cheap?

Also, one of the Honda mowers at work sat upside down overnight (I had to leave in the middle of trying to fix the "Smart Drive"), and now that's blowing oil out the muffler. It's a GCV160 on a HRR2163 mower. I know these are different problems, but maybe I can get somewhere on one of these projects. Thanks.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum, it is never a good idea to tip a 4 cycle engine with oil in it and when you must tip one it is best to keep the carb on top or tip so oil flows away from the cylinder. Check the B&S to make sure it is not overfull on oil, like the Honda if it has been tipped over oil can and will get in all the wrong places, both engines may have oil accumulated in the muffler and will take a little (5-10 minutes) of running to burn off. When your wife was cutting the tall/wet grass she probably had to tip the mower at times to remove clogged grass from the deck, and you stated the Honda was set upside down. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hans747 (Jun 29, 2009)

If the combustion chamber is not oily, but the muffler is, the oil is probably getting past the valve guide. Check the oil level and then run it on flat ground for 5 minutes. it should clear out. 

Better yet, take the muffler off and clean it out with brake cleaner. let it drain and dry before hooking it up. After that, the smoke should cease quickly. IF it continues to put out oil, you have other problems. IF it just smokes, then maybe the oil is getting in through the intake valve, exhaust valve, or piston. 

One more thing! clean out your PCV valve. That thing is a direct line from your crankcase to your carb. a fault there will have oil going into your gas and vice versa.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

geogrubb said:


> First welcome to the forum, it is never a good idea to tip a 4 cycle engine with oil in it and when you must tip one it is best to keep the carb on top or tip so oil flows away from the cylinder. Check the B&S to make sure it is not overfull on oil, like the Honda if it has been tipped over oil can and will get in all the wrong places, both engines may have oil accumulated in the muffler and will take a little (5-10 minutes) of running to burn off. When your wife was cutting the tall/wet grass she probably had to tip the mower at times to remove clogged grass from the deck, and you stated the Honda was set upside down. Have a good one. Geo


 I agree with the briggs being tipped to clean clogged grass. And as far as the honda goes if you need to work under the unit you can tip it with oil in the crankcase but it must be down with it tipped to the side with the oil filler . This is Hondas instructions for when the blade needs service and also when changing the oil you remove the dipstick and drain from that side.


----------



## goodall1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, guys. The Honda did come out of it after running for @ 5 minutes (and smoking out the shop). I'm awfully glad it was nothing serious. I'll do the same with the Briggs tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

double check your air filter!!!!!!

if its clogged, it will suck oil through the breather hose and make it burn oil


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Also replace the air filter if it is saturated with oil.
Dean


----------



## jimk1410 (Jun 30, 2009)

When troubleshooting and not actually mowing, is it OK to run engine without the air filter to do set up to rule out clogged filter? This is a general tack on question.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes you can run it without the air cleaner. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## cpfpub (Aug 23, 2009)

*GCV160 won't start*

I removed the blade from the lawn mower and sharpened it, replaced the blade and also power washed the mower.

A few days later it won;t start. Some smoke and oil is coming out the exhaust. Any suggestions what to do next?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like you got oil into the cylinder, take out spark plug and pull a few times. Clean plug and put back in.


----------

